# Ipamorelin sounds really good



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 24, 2013)

Enlighten me guys,

Before I thought about a 25 gauge and some test, HGH was always my intent. The idea of SQ injection with a slin pin was way more easing on the mind. Then my buddy told me about Ipamorelin. Looks legit as hell, basically zero sides, pretty cheap, gradual growth increases, better sleep, great gains... Anything im missing?

-GS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*



GenetixSupreme said:


> Enlighten me guys,
> 
> Before I thought about a 25 gauge and some test, HGH was always my intent. The idea of SQ injection with a slin pin was way more easing on the mind. Then my buddy told me about Ipamorelin. Looks legit as hell, basically zero sides, pretty cheap, gradual growth increases, better sleep, great gains... Anything im missing?
> 
> -GS




Missing? The truth..

Ipamorelin (and other peptides - its basically the same thing as GHRP-2 IMO) are to Human Growth Hormone 

as

Tribbulis is to Testosterone


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*



PillarofBalance said:


> Missing? The truth..
> 
> Ipamorelin (and other peptides - its basically the same thing as GHRP-2 IMO) are to Human Growth Hormone
> 
> ...



Good advice I have heard the same thing.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*

some  claim  that peptides work.   I  don't really see the benefit  other  than  them assisting in a cycle.  but  nothing  really alone.


and pOb called it.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*

I ran the Ipam/CJC stack for a entire year. I would equate it to 2iu a day of decent HGH. Needles to say, when you break down the cost you are better off just running the GH in my opinion. 

Does it work- YES. Is it cost effective- NO.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## bronco (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*



GenetixSupreme said:


> Enlighten me guys,
> 
> Before I thought about a 25 gauge and some test, HGH was always my intent. The idea of SQ injection with a slin pin was way more easing on the mind. Then my buddy told me about Ipamorelin. Looks legit as hell, basically zero sides, pretty cheap, gradual growth increases, better sleep, great gains... Anything im missing?
> 
> -GS



You can't go into it thinking your going to see miraculous results from it b/c your not. I usually start running them about a month before coming off cycle and stay on till next blast. I believe it does help me maintain gains after coming off cycle, sleep does seem to be a bit better, and it makes me
 want to eat from the time I wake up till I go to bed.

Forgot to mention I'm using ghrp-2 and cjc 1295 w/o dac


----------



## grind4it (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*

POB summed it up well.

What am I missing? Why not just run GH? I've never understood the perpouse of all these snake oils......other than the obvious the sellers are looking for revenue.




PillarofBalance said:


> Missing? The truth..
> 
> Ipamorelin (and other peptides - its basically the same thing as GHRP-2 IMO) are to Human Growth Hormone
> 
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Ipamorelin*

it works.  but needs to be ran for 4-5 months at least.  and it not as effective as GH.

if you cant get decent GH Ipam/cjc is a good 2nd option.


----------

